# Nicht identifizierbares Netzwerk



## _Alex_ (7. Januar 2011)

hallo allerseits

War gestern bei einem Mitarbeiter, um ihm sein WLAN zu installieren, habe das bisher 2x geamcht und war immer innert 10-15 min fertig, nur diesmal scheint es gröbere Probleme zu geben 

Also, er hat ein Modem, dass funktioniert (Internetverbindung steht bei Kabelverbindung). Den WLAN-Router habe ich konfiguriert und bei mir getestet, hat einwandfrei funktioniert. Als ich ihn nun bei ihm zuhause angehängt habe, funktionierte nichts mehr. Das WLAN wurde zwar angezeigt und auch das Verbinden funktionierte, es stand aber immer "Nicht identifizierbares Netzwerk" (OS: Windows 7).

Woran liegt das?

Habe Verbindungstyp auf DHCP gestellt und bei der Verschlüsselungsart WP2A


----------



## Matt297 (7. Januar 2011)

Bei Windows 7 ist die Sache mit der Netzwerkidentifikation ein bisschen komplex, aber wenn man es ein bisschen verstanden hat, kann man gut damit umgehen.
Und zwar identifiziert Win7 ein Netzwerk anhand der MAC-Adresse des Standard-Gateways. Ist kein Standard-Gateway eingetragen oder ist der eingetragene nicht erreichbar kann Windows das Netzwerk nicht identifizieren und erlaubt es auch nicht den Netzwerktyp(Heimnetzwerk, Arbeitsplatz-Netzwerk,...) zu ändern sondern lässt es nur auf "Nicht identifizierbares Netzwerk" mit den größtmöglichen Sicherheitseinstellungen. Erst wenn ein erreichbarer Gateway eingetragen ist, kann man die Netzwerkeinstellungen ändern die Windows für dieses Gateway dann auch immer behält, weil es sich eine Datenbank an MAC-Adressen anlegt.
Habe gerade erst gelesen, das DHCP auch im Spiel ist, normalerweise müsste der DHCP-Server dann auch die Gateway-Adresse mitgeschickt haben, guck am besten nochmal nach.

Gruß
Matt

P.S.: Diese Information ist auch sehr nützlich für LANs, da eine Klassifikation als "Nicht identifizierbares Netzwerk" immer(!!) Schwierigkeiten bereitet, einfach irgend nen erreichbaren Rechner eintragen und als Heimnetzwerk einstellen, erspart einiges an Kopfschmerzen.


----------



## _Alex_ (7. Januar 2011)

Hi Matt

Danke für die rasche Antwort.

Wo kann ich denn das mit dem Gateway nachgucken? Über CMD? Und diese Adresse danach beim WLAN-Router eingeben oder muss ich den Gateway vom Router herausfinden und dann im Laptop eintippen?


----------



## Matt297 (7. Januar 2011)

Hi,
ja du kannst es per CMD->"ipconfig /all" nachgucken, oder halt über das grafische Tool: Netzerkadapter->Drahtlos...->Status. Als Adresse musst du dann die vom Router eingeben. Der Gateway ist dazu da, dass wenn eine Verbindung zu einer unbekannten IP(also einer ausserhalb des lokalen Netzes) angefordert wird, diese Anfrage an das Gateway weitergeleitet ist, was meistens der Router mit DSL-Anbindung ist.
Das Problem ist aber, dass du, wenn du den Gateway manuell eintragen willst auch die Ip-Adresse statisch vergeben musst, und dann hilft dir dein DHCP nichts mehr. Eigentlich müsste der DHCP-Server auch eine Gateway-Adresse mitgeschicht haben, daher bin ich mir gar nicht so sicher dass es daran liegt.


> Das WLAN wurde zwar angezeigt und auch das Verbinden funktionierte


Vielleicht funktioniert der DHCP-Server ja gar nicht und hat gar nichts vergeben, am pesten du postest mal die Ausgabe von "ipconfig /all". Das der DHCP-Server nicht richtig funktioniert hat, wirst du daran erkennen, dass der Adapter eine 169.irgendwas - IP hat, das ist so ne Windows-Geschichte.

Wenn der Fehler nicht da liegt könnte es vielleicht auch helfen, wenn du mal kurz die Struktur des Netzes erklärst.

Gruß
Matt


----------



## _Alex_ (7. Januar 2011)

Kann leider nicht auf den Laptop zugreifen, der ist beim Kollegen.

Okay, ich erklär mal die Struktur des Netzes (sehr simpel )

1x Modem (ADSL tipp ich mal)
1x Laptop, bisher per LAN-Kabel mit dem Internet verbunden, direkt an Modem angeschlossen (funktionierte)

jetzt neu an das Modem angeschlossen ist ein WLAN-Router. Der Laptop soll über den WLAN-Router ins Internet können.

Kann es auch sein dass man statt DHCP eine "feste" Internetverbindung hat, bei der man einen Benutzernamen und ein Passwort eingeben muss?


----------



## Matt297 (7. Januar 2011)

DHCP hat mit der Internetverbindung erstmal gar nichts zu tun. DHCP kümmert sich nur darum, dass in einem Lokalen Netzwerk ein Teilnehmer dynamisch eine IP zugewiesen bekommt, die er ansonsten selbst statisch konfigurieren müsste. Sprich Laptop anschließen/verbinden und ohne weiteren Clientseitigen-Aufwand besteht eine funktionsfähige (logische) Verbindung.
Das Problem hat in diesem Fall nichts mit der Internetverbindung zu tun, darum kümmert sich das Modem und daran hat sich nichts geändert. Die Frage ist jetzt, wo genau der DHCP-Server läuft, bzw. ob überhaupt einer läuft. Wie war das denn per LAN, wurde die IP da statisch vergeben oder nicht? 
Ich vermute, dass es einfach nur irgendeine Konfigurationsgeschichte beim WLAN-Router ist.
Dazu wäre es jetzt gut zu wissen, ob und was für eine IP/Gateway der Laptop beim verbinden mit dem WLAN bekommt. Wie gesagt, wenn es eine 169.irgendwas-IP-Adresse ist, dann funktioniert der DHCP-Server mit dem WLAN nicht oder es gibt keinen 

Gruß
Matt


----------



## _Alex_ (7. Januar 2011)

Warum ist mir das nicht eingefallen, zu gucken, ob der Laptop eine statische IP hat <.<

Dann wärs ja einfach, dann muss ich das nur die IP des Laptops in der Konfiguration des WLAN-Routers eintragen.

Naja, ich werd es das nächste mal kontrollieren und dann eine Rückmeldung geben (weiss noch nicht wann).


----------

